# Just Had To Call The Cops To Eject An Entitled Pax



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

This happened maybe 2 hours ago or so, moreso depending on how long it takes me to type up this novel , at the Sheraton Gateway outside LAX. I got a request for a 45+ and figured at least it wasn't a shortie back into the airport... I mean traffic wasn't _THAT _bad! 

So I went to the Uber/Lyft loading zone at the hotel and right away I got a text that apparently _I _had missed the rider standing somewhere nearby but he could see me and was approaching. Now he didn't really write it super rude and obviously he was an idiot for waiting somewhere other than the clearly marked loading zone right next to the valet right at the entrance to the building, but since it was a 45+ ride I just shrugged it off. Eventually he came and as I confirmed his name I saw he had a rolling bag so I popped the trunk as he opened the back door and I politely asked him to put the luggage in the trunk.

That was when he started off with the whole "oh no, it's okay" spiel and again I insisted that he place it in the trunk. Leaning away from the open door and obviously not paying attention he closed the trunk and returned his attention to his bag which he had lifted as was quite obviously about to just toss gingerly onto my back seats, so I cut him off again and told him that he needed to put the luggage into the trunk. That's when he replied "no I don't _need_ to" and lobbed it inside the car.

Looking at him like the child he was being I said that yes he did _need _to or otherwise I'd be cancelling the ride and then he'd _need _to find himself another driver, who may or may not comply with his demands. Then he replied that it was "no big deal", that I _needed _the money and triumphantly told me to do as I was told and start taking him on his merry way. 

At that point I said okay, you _need _to find yourself another driver. I'm going to cancel, oh but I have to wait 2 more minutes so you can get charged and I can get paid for driving out here and having to deal with you. 

That's when he said that it was okay if I cancelled because he wasn't going to leave and then I would be driving him to his destination for free. 

I told him if he thought that then he was going to be in for a surprise spending the night in jail. 

He laughed it off and continued to insist that I'd be driving him as I finally cancelled the ride and calmly dialed 911. With the operator on the line I asked him again to exit and again he refused so the operator connected me to LAPD. As I explained to the dispatcher the situation the guy finally realized he was in trouble and without saying a word he opened the door and jumped out of the car with his luggage. He then slammed the door while cursing at me and I promptly locked the doors, thanked the dispatcher for her time and let her know she could disregard the request for assistance before hanging up and driving away to my next pickup at the hotel just down the street. And low and behold wouldn't you know it? That one was 45+ too.

I guess I didn't _need _his money after all... 

Not clickbate, by the way! I had to call the cops. They didn't have to come though.


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

Well handled, kept your cool, and I assume because of the cancel you didn't get the inevitable 1 star?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

After an ejection I would just sit there and wait for the door slam. You know it's coming. Now, though, where it's safe to do so I drive off before they can grab the door after getting out. This means that I have to stop and close the door properly myself, but it denies them the satisfaction of the door slam. Also, if you accelerate hard enough away, the door will close itself and you get the satisfaction of just leaving them standing there reaching for an invisible door. Very satisfying.

Anyway, to get around the problem of wanting to put their luggage on the seats, the solution is simple. Step one is always, always, always have your doors locked upon arrival at the pickup and inspect the pax carefully as they walk up to the car. If there is luggage, I open my door only and get out to open the trunk. If they try the "no, it's ok!" nonsense and possibly try the door handle then I say,

"It's the law in California. The CPUC, or California Public Utilities Commission, the overseeing body of rideshare in California, has decreed that all luggage must be transported in the trunk. No luggage may be transported in the passenger compartment for safety reasons. I guess they don't want luggage flying everywhere and hitting people in the cabin in the event of an accident".

So far, they have _all_ bought it. One guy even said that the "CPUC rule" actually made sense - that he used to be an ambulance paramedic and he saw lots of road accidents during which speakers / ghetto boxes had become dislodged from rear parcel shelves, smacking car occupants upside the head and causing injury.

And even if a future pax does not accept my command to relinquish his/her luggage, I have already denied them entry to the vehicle and they will remain curbside. It's then a simple matter of walking back to the driver's door, getting in and driving off.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Good Form!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice. Love it. Handled it well.




  






Brass balls badge.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

QtheDriver said:


> Well handled, kept your cool, and I assume because of the cancel you didn't get the inevitable 1 star?


No, and I don't think he even bothered to complain to Uber either. At least, I was able to get my complaint in over an hour later after my ride was over without getting deactivated for a false report of racism or ADA denial or whatever. Although he could've just the same still been on his trip and not able to report mine yet if he rebooked right away afterwards.

I kinda wonder how his exchange with his next driver went...?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> This happened maybe 2 hours ago or so, moreso depending on how long it takes me to type up this novel , at the Sheraton Gateway outside LAX. I got a request for a 45+ and figured at least it wasn't a shortie back into the airport... I mean traffic wasn't _THAT _bad!
> 
> So I went to the Uber/Lyft loading zone at the hotel and right away I got a text that apparently _I _had missed the rider standing somewhere nearby but he could see me and was approaching. Now he didn't really write it super rude and obviously he was an idiot for waiting somewhere other than the clearly marked loading zone right next to the valet right at the entrance to the building, but since it was a 45+ ride I just shrugged it off. Eventually he came and as I confirmed his name I saw he had a rolling bag so I popped the trunk as he opened the back door and I politely asked him to put the luggage in the trunk.
> 
> ...


Did he ATTACK YOU AND YOUR CAR ?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he ATTACK YOU AND YOUR CAR ?


Ummm... no...? 

He just wouldn't comply!


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he ATTACK YOU AND YOUR CAR ?


At the point RDWRER cancelled the ride and pax refused to leave he was trespassing on private property. Cause enough to call dispatch and send officers if he continued to refuse.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dont forget to send a message to Rohit about the incident.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

You got a cancellation fee and the turd couldn't rate you. I'd call that a win.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Dont forget to send a message to Rohit about the incident.


I did.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

These people are idiots,he gonna get some young kid or some one w a temper who just doesn't give a


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he ATTACK YOU AND YOUR CAR ?


He did attack RDWRER's sensibility and sense of safety... after a start like that I would be highly concerned with what other questionable stunts such a paxhole would pull down the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> He did attack RDWRER's sensibility and sense of safety... after a start like that I would be highly concerned with what other questionable stunts such a paxhole would pull down the road.


Uber just POURS SENSE OF ENTITLEMENT into thses people while Starving Drivers to Death.

Add alcohol & the fun begins.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think people like that guy were always an entitled asshole. It just it escapes their mind you are just some guy or girl,driving their own car. You can refuse for any reason.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tc49821 said:


> I think people like that guy were always an entitled asshole. It just it escapes their mind you are just some guy or girl,driving their own car. You can refuse for any reason.


And THIS is the end result.

Uber disrespects us.

They ENCOURAGE PASSENGERS TO DO SO ALSO !


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


This Passenger did not want his bags in the trunk either . . .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


Would you want luggage scraping around on your upholstery?? I would not.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


It is filthy. That is why.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Would you want luggage scraping around on your upholstery?? I would not.


4 passengers for a $3.50 ride is Bad Enough wear & tear.

Yet . . . they can only Slam 3 doors.

Silver Lining ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


For me, I have tan leather interior. Luggage on seat leaves wheel markings, dirt, gum, spit ECT.

Even an idiot would know at some point those wheels rolled on the ground...that's why the pax bought it right?

I don't roll out the car and handle luggage unless it's a senior that's older than me. Someplace on this forum someone said that's shitty service....prob cause they're working on a tip.

If I can't talk a pax out of a tip after 29k rides, I don't deserve it but 70% maybe more tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> For me, I have tan leather interior. Luggage on seat leaves wheel markings, dirt, gum, spit ECT.
> 
> Even an idiot would know at some point those wheels rolled on the ground...that's why the pax bought it right?
> 
> ...


I do luggage all the time.
Seldom results in a tip.

I get more handshakes than tips.

Thanks Uber !


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I do luggage all the time.
> Seldom results in a tip.
> 
> I get more handshakes than tips.
> ...


Handshake-ugh! Maybe there should be a national driver appreciation day-LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Handshake-ugh! Maybe there should be a national driver appreciation day-LOL.


Think FALSE ACCUSATIONS against drivers would go up or down that day _?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Think FALSE ACCUSATIONS against drivers would go up or down that day _?


Then, there's that.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I do luggage all the time.
> Seldom results in a tip.
> 
> I get more handshakes than tips.
> ...


Tips are always far and few in between, but, the majority of tips I've gotten with luggage involved are airport pickups, and only older pax or families returning home from a vacation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Tips are always far and few in between, but, the majority of tips I've gotten with luggage involved are airport pickups, and only older pax or families returning home from a vacation.


Highest percentage i EVER got during a 12 Hour Day of Driving.
( i used to do Uber Full Time for nearly 3 years)
Was 10% Average.
For Entire Day !
In a TOURIST CITY !

Only because i told each ride how much better delivering pizza was because of TIPPING !

A guy playing Saxophone by a streetcar stop made more than me !

A bum standing on a milk crate who painted himself silver made more than me !

I hoisted entire trunkloads of Luggage from cruise ships and unloaded at Airport.

I got Handshakes !

Uber Sucks .


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


I have to ask why the passenger felt it necessary to force me to have their luggage in the cabin? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon himself.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I would've been tempted to leave my hand in the door as the driver. When he slams the door you'd obviously be seriously injured. But you have someone on the phone and when all is said and done you can laugh at him in court and say "I WON!" as you settle for millions.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> If I can't talk a pax out of a tip after 29k rides, I don't deserve it but 70% maybe more tip.


29000 rides???????!!!! True story?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

goneubering said:


> 29000 rides???????!!!! True story?


I'm curious too is that an accurate number of rides? Must have been driving for years and years and years and you get the picture... just askin'


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> This happened maybe 2 hours ago or so, moreso depending on how long it takes me to type up this novel , at the Sheraton Gateway outside LAX. I got a request for a 45+ and figured at least it wasn't a shortie back into the airport... I mean traffic wasn't _THAT _bad!
> 
> So I went to the Uber/Lyft loading zone at the hotel and right away I got a text that apparently _I _had missed the rider standing somewhere nearby but he could see me and was approaching. Now he didn't really write it super rude and obviously he was an idiot for waiting somewhere other than the clearly marked loading zone right next to the valet right at the entrance to the building, but since it was a 45+ ride I just shrugged it off. Eventually he came and as I confirmed his name I saw he had a rolling bag so I popped the trunk as he opened the back door and I politely asked him to put the luggage in the trunk.
> 
> ...


I've had riders put their suitcase on the backseat with them. Never had any problems with it. Obviously the guy's attitude was annoying but why did you escalate the situation?


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


Same reason why I would insist a passenger ride in the front or back seats instead of a trunk.



IR12 said:


> I don't roll out the car and handle luggage unless it's a senior that's older than me. Someplace on this forum someone said that's shitty service....prob cause they're working on a tip.


I handle every piece of luggage that goes in my trunk for two reasons:

1) so people don't scratch my bumper putting it in
2) because since I've started doing so, 75% of people that I pick up at the airport tip.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Then he replied that it was "no big deal", that I _needed _the money and triumphantly told me to do as I was told and start taking him on his merry way.
> 
> At that point I said okay, you _need _to find yourself another driver. I'm going to cancel, oh but I have to wait 2 more minutes so you can get charged and I can get paid for driving out here and having to deal with you.
> 
> That's when he said that it was okay if I cancelled because he wasn't going to leave and then I would be driving him to his destination for free.


Oh hell no! You absolutely did the right thing!

Everybody's situation is different. Some may genuinely need the fare. But I think it would definitely be worth losing the fare to give that rider the reality check you did. Would love to see dash cam footage of that if available.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


Let's see, the luggage has been dragged around outside on the ground, pax will most likely throw the luggage on the seat, where the crud on the wheels will transfer to the seats, not to mention that all pax are inconsiderate when it comes to the molding and the plastics inside the vehicle. I'm guessing you really don't care about your car.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> 29000 rides???????!!!! True story?


Started spring of '09(UberCab). After app launch drove 10-12 hrs 6-7 days/wk. & far fewer drivers made it the gravy train from heaven.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Let's see, the luggage has been dragged around outside on the ground, pax will most likely throw the luggage on the seat, where the crud on the wheels will transfer to the seats, not to mention that all pax are inconsiderate when it comes to the molding and the plastics inside the vehicle. I'm guessing you really don't care about your car.


I have a love/hate relationship with the car but seeing how I am dropping 7k on a new engine and may double the horsepower then I guess I kinda care about it. 
I have had people put their luggage on my seats and "dirty" it but it doesnt take long to cleanup. Just have to grab a rag out of the trunk and wipe it off. Black leather interior coated with Gyeon Q2 Leather Shield ftw


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Started spring of '09(UberCab). After app launch drove 10-12 hrs 6-7 days/wk. & far fewer drivers made it the gravy train from heaven.


Extremely impressive!! I heard about one guy in San Francisco who had over 20000 rides but you easily beat him.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Started spring of '09(UberCab). After app launch drove 10-12 hrs 6-7 days/wk. & far fewer drivers made it the gravy train from heaven.


I'm friggin' impressed! A couple of workers at my greenlight hub have logged over 11,000 and I thought that was impressive but 29K damn you must be Uber's #1 driver of all time?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the car but seeing how I am dropping 7k on a new engine and may double the horsepower then I guess I kinda care about it.
> I have had people put their luggage on my seats and "dirty" it but it doesnt take long to cleanup. Just have to grab a rag out of the trunk and wipe it off. Black leather interior coated with Gyeon Q2 Leather Shield ftw


....Or, just have them put it in the trunk.

Why exactly are you spending 7K to double the HP on a car that you're using for Uber? Typically, when one increases HP on a car, it comes at the expense of fuel economy, unless you're adding an electric motor.

Why not just spend 7K on a used car that qualifies for Uber XL, park the car that you want to increase the HP, and use that money towards the other car and really add some HP?



KD_LA said:


> Tips are always far and few in between, but, the majority of tips I've gotten with luggage involved are airport pickups, and only older pax or families returning home from a vacation.


That's interesting. I tend to get them from business travelers that can expense it.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Oh hell no! You absolutely did the right thing!
> 
> Everybody's situation is different. Some may genuinely need the fare. But I think it would definitely be worth losing the fare to give that rider the reality check you did. Would love to see dash cam footage of that if available.


While showing the footage could get me in trouble with Uber I _did _look for it when I got back in my car this morning, I didn't go anywhere since then, and low and behold it's not on the damn thing... At least it's not the last thing on there. I noticed that the time stamps were wrong saying it was the 3rd of January, _2017_ so I went looking for 2017 videos and there aren't any. I'd wager it glitched out on the time settings, which _has _happened before, and since 2017 videos are older than 2019 videos it was constantly deleting the newest videos because it thought it was the oldest... 

I did notice a ton of videos from New Years Eve and New Years Day, which is interesting since I specifically _didn't _drive New Years this year so it could be in theory be one of those but I didn't see it glancing through. Oh well.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Drove in to the LAX Loop a couple years ago in horrific traffic to pickup a Lyft passenger. Had called him and told him the traffic was bad, he said he understood. Then 10 minutes later when I'm sitting stuck on the cut-thru to Term 6 he calls and asks whey I'm not moving. I explained, since it was a 100% 45+ trip. Once I pulled up to the white curb he opens the back door and starts to throw his suitcase onto my backseat, I put my hand out and tell him I will put it in the trunk, to which he gives the "It's okay" and still throws it onto the backseat. I calmly reached up and Cancelled the Trip. Told him I would not be taking him, and advised he wait until the next driver either opens the trunk or gets out and loads his suitcase into the trunk. Of course he didn't like that, but knew I was dead serious, and he gingerly took his suitcase back out and did not slam my door.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Drove in to the LAX Loop a couple years ago in horrific traffic to pickup a Lyft passenger. Had called him and told him the traffic was bad, he said he understood. Then 10 minutes later when I'm sitting stuck on the cut-thru to Term 6 he calls and asks whey I'm not moving. I explained, since it was a 100% 45+ trip. Once I pulled up to the white curb he opens the back door and starts to throw his suitcase onto my backseat, I put my hand out and tell him I will put it in the trunk, to which he gives the "It's okay" and still throws it onto the backseat. I calmly reached up and Cancelled the Trip. Told him I would not be taking him, and advised he wait until the next driver either opens the trunk or gets out and loads his suitcase into the trunk. Of course he didn't like that, but knew I was dead serious, and he gingerly took his suitcase back out and did not slam my door.


And at LAX that's another 30+ minute wait lol.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Drove in to the LAX Loop a couple years ago in horrific traffic to pickup a Lyft passenger. Had called him and told him the traffic was bad, he said he understood. Then 10 minutes later when I'm sitting stuck on the cut-thru to Term 6 he calls and asks whey I'm not moving. I explained, since it was a 100% 45+ trip. Once I pulled up to the white curb he opens the back door and starts to throw his suitcase onto my backseat, I put my hand out and tell him I will put it in the trunk, to which he gives the "It's okay" and still throws it onto the backseat. I calmly reached up and Cancelled the Trip. Told him I would not be taking him, and advised he wait until the next driver either opens the trunk or gets out and loads his suitcase into the trunk. Of course he didn't like that, but knew I was dead serious, and he gingerly took his suitcase back out and did not slam my door.


The only thing missing as he took his suitcase:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

What we should do is if we're taking them to their homes, write down the address, create a thread on here that we'll name "the suppository repository", post the offender's address, and someone else grab a suitcase (preferably with wheels), find a cat liter box that needs to be changed, roll the suitcase around in the cat liter box, bag it up in a trash bag, drive to said perp's house, knock on the door, and then drag the suitcase (garbage bag removed) throughout their house, up on their couch, bed, etc. And when they try to ask you what you're doing, just mumble, "it's ok".


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> This happened maybe 2 hours ago or so, moreso depending on how long it takes me to type up this novel , at the Sheraton Gateway outside LAX. I got a request for a 45+ and figured at least it wasn't a shortie back into the airport... I mean traffic wasn't _THAT _bad!
> 
> So I went to the Uber/Lyft loading zone at the hotel and right away I got a text that apparently _I _had missed the rider standing somewhere nearby but he could see me and was approaching. Now he didn't really write it super rude and obviously he was an idiot for waiting somewhere other than the clearly marked loading zone right next to the valet right at the entrance to the building, but since it was a 45+ ride I just shrugged it off. Eventually he came and as I confirmed his name I saw he had a rolling bag so I popped the trunk as he opened the back door and I politely asked him to put the luggage in the trunk.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with you? Shame on you,



The Gift of Fish said:


> After an ejection I would just sit there and wait for the door slam. You know it's coming. Now, though, where it's safe to do so I drive off before they can grab the door after getting out. This means that I have to stop and close the door properly myself, but it denies them the satisfaction of the door slam. Also, if you accelerate hard enough away, the door will close itself and you get the satisfaction of just leaving them standing there reaching for an invisible door. Very satisfying.
> 
> Anyway, to get around the problem of dooshes wanting to put their luggage on the seats, the solution is simple. Step one is always, always, always have your doors locked upon arrival at the pickup and inspect the pax carefully as they walk up to the car. If there is luggage, I open my door only and get out to open the trunk. If they try the "no, it's ok!" nonsense and possibly try the door handle then I say,
> 
> ...


He can put it in the back seat if he chooses


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> What's wrong with you? Shame on you,
> 
> He can put it in the back seat if he chooses


In another car he can.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Handshake-ugh! Maybe there should be a national driver appreciation day-LOL.


I have stopped shaking pax's hands. I just tell them, "Sorry, I don't shake hands. I'm a germophobe."

It is mostly true. First of all, I have no desire to shake the hand of someone I just met, don't care about and will never see again. Add to that getting their germs on my hand--no thanks. It's true that most colds are spread by doorknobs and handshakes.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm about to cross the 14,000 trip count, and I'm only part-time. I've talked to several drivers that had more than double that number who drove full-time. Then again, I live in minimum fare heaven (or hell), where trips around the block are common. A lot of my trips are upwards of $3 to $12+ per mile, at UberX rates. 

As a rule, I don't let pax put luggage on my seats. Purses are bad enough (the bottoms of a big purse are like the bottoms of shoes, often disgusting, filthy). If pax put their shoes up on my seats, I'll politely ask them to put their shoes back onto the floor. If they argue, I pull over and punt, then report. Pax that argue with the captain of my ship lose their transportation privileges and get curb kicked. I'll eat the 1-stars (that seem to vanish within 24 hours, cough, cough, ahem). 

Anything with rollers goes into the trunk, no exceptions. Those rollers have spit, dirt, oil, grease, gasoline, urine, and fecal matter on them. They aren't going on my seats. Period.

I've had pax want to argue, debate, and negotiate, but that's a non-starter with me. I've long learned that the first whiff of negativity is the appropriate time to cancel and collect the tax.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> ....Or, just have them put it in the trunk.
> 
> Why exactly are you spending 7K to double the HP on a car that you're using for Uber? Typically, when one increases HP on a car, it comes at the expense of fuel economy, unless you're adding an electric motor.
> 
> Why not just spend 7K on a used car that qualifies for Uber XL, park the car that you want to increase the HP, and use that money towards the other car and really add some HP?


I plan to get another car this spring. The 7k is for a built engine, installation, Accessport, and a couple small repairs. I will get it to make about 75hp more than stock for now so gas mileage will not decline much, if any. Once I break in the engine, it will take another $2500 to hit 400-450whp (turbo, downpipe, exhaust).
I would love to still drive it for Uber but I am afraid it will be too loud. A couple riders have already commented that the car sounds like it has an exhaust on it and a quite a few have asked about the turbo spooling and blow off valve noises. I am honestly surprised only one person has made a comment that the car has been lowered since the elderly and obese sometimes have difficulty getting out. Lol
Made it back to a 4.89 rating though so it must not be too bad.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> Those rollers have spit, dirt, oil, grease, gasoline, urine, and fecal matter on them.


You talking about rollers or pax?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> told me to do as I was told
> At that point I said okay, you _need _to find yourself another driver.


Use that turn of phrase with me, be it UberX, Lyft or the cab and finding yourself another driver will be PRECISELY what you will be doing. I do not haul people who think that for whatever fare it is that they are paying, they own my soul.



tc49821 said:


> I think people like that guy were always an entitled asshole


Anyone who wants to engage my services and tells me to "do as I am told" can not be anything BUT an entitled [rectal aperture].



TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


His car; his rules..................................................

If you back down after stating something like that, people will perceive that you are a [diminutive for "cat"] and walk all over you, especially a [rectal aperture] like the customer that Original Poster described.



TXUbering said:


> What we should do is if we're taking them to their homes, write down the address, create a thread on here that we'll name "the suppository repository", post the offender's address, a".


It is against Forum Rules to post passengers' addresses or any other personal information.



Cary Grant said:


> the first whiff of negativity is the appropriate time to cancel and collect the tax.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Once the negativity starts from the passenger, there is NOTHING that you can do to change it. Do the Shirlington Shuffle and move to your next customer.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is against Forum Rules to post passengers' addresses or any other personal information.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


I don't get it, can you explain better?!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I don't get it, can you explain better?!


https://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-sarcasm.html

Wait, are _YOU_ being sarcastic? Wait, am _I_ being sarcastic?!?!?!?!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> https://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-sarcasm.html
> 
> Wait, are _YOU_ being sarcastic? Wait, am _I_ being sarcastic?!?!?!?!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2019)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


If you ever get into an accident, you will know the reason. It will probably kill you to know.



Cary Grant said:


> I'm about to cross the 14,000 trip count, and I'm only part-time. I've talked to several drivers that had more than double that number who drove full-time. Then again, I live in minimum fare heaven (or hell), where trips around the block are common. A lot of my trips are upwards of $3 to $12+ per mile, at UberX rates.
> 
> As a rule, I don't let pax put luggage on my seats. Purses are bad enough (the bottoms of a big purse are like the bottoms of shoes, often disgusting, filthy). If pax put their shoes up on my seats, I'll politely ask them to put their shoes back onto the floor. If they argue, I pull over and punt, then report. Pax that argue with the captain of my ship lose their transportation privileges and get curb kicked. I'll eat the 1-stars (that seem to vanish within 24 hours, cough, cough, ahem).
> 
> ...


Dont forget, the easiest way to transfer bed bugs is luggage.


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


Luggage wheels are on the ground. It has dirt on it. If place on the back seat then your seats are dirty. Now you will have to pay to get clean. Also you have other pax sitting on dirt. Especially when it is snowing outside you have snow and salt on your seats. I do the same as "RDWRER" all luggage must be place in trunk.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The thing that gets me is when I see them with thier luggage, I pop the trunk, then they walk over and close it. I popped the trunk for a reason.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> He can put it in the back seat if he chooses


In your car, maybe. The rip that I got on the leather in my previous car from having the "they can put it where they want" outlook changed my perspective right quick. In my current car your luggage goes in the trunk or you're not riding with me.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Always assume the rider is recording in these situations. Audio, if not both. They most likely aren't recording, but it can be helpful when trying to keep your temper and not raise your voice or use foul language. Keeping your cool is a skill and OP was very professional. Never let anyone load luggage in your trunk. It will get damaged!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Talcire said:


> Always assume the rider is recording in these situations. Audio, if not both. They most likely aren't recording, but it can be helpful when trying to keep your temper and not raise your voice or use foul language. Keeping your cool is a skill and OP was very professional. Never let anyone load luggage in your trunk. It will get damaged!


Or always remember that _*I'm *_recording audio and visual with my two-way dash cam in these situations. If anyone's going to post anyone else's arrogance on YouTube it'd be me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Smoke said:


> If you ever get into an accident, you will know the reason. It will probably kill you to know.


Only if you're going to put it into the back window.



AllGold said:


> First of all, I have no desire to shake the hand of someone I just met, don't care about and will never see again. Add to that getting their germs on my hand--no thanks.


You wouldn't do well here in Texas. Yes, most colds (and flu!) are spread that way. But here, guys shake hands all the freakin' time. With each other especially -- any guy, as long as it's more than an elevator conversation. And with women too, in any professional setting.

Not as much with Uber. But it still happens.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Entitlement is a two way street. Why do drivers feel the need to not even get out there car and load luggage?

It puzzles me especially when the story starts off describing a entitled rider but the OP seems to be on the entitled side as well. 

Just my personal preference, when I see luggage I exit the vehicle. Two things are accomplished, my fat and old self needs to get out of car and stretch/move and I would prefer to be the one to not throw the luggage into the car.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Entitlement is a two way street. Why do drivers feel the need to not even get out there car and load luggage?
> 
> It puzzles me especially when the story starts off describing a entitled rider but the OP seems to be on the entitled side as well.
> 
> Just my personal preference, when I see luggage I exit the vehicle. Two things are accomplished, my fat and old self needs to get out of car and stretch/move and I would prefer to be the one to not throw the luggage into the car.


Because the rider made to throw the luggage into the backseat before I could even exit the car, but I was able to use my words to ask politely for it to go into the trunk before he could just chuck it into the cabin. The whole scene occurred in seconds.

Oh here's the passenger.
Oh the passenger has luggage.
Rolls down the window.
Passenger verifies name.
Cool. Pops trunk and unlocks doors.
Passenger immediately opens back door and lifts luggage.
Verbally asks passenger if "we" can put the luggage in the trunk.
Passenger refuses and closes trunk.
Reiterated to passenger that it was not a suggestion and luggage needs to go into the trunk.
Passenger declines and chucks luggage, then enters vehicle.
Passenger is informed of impending cancellation.
Passenger becomes arrogant.
Pause for timer to expire.
Ride is cancelled.
Law enforcement is called.
Passenger exits vehicle.

As you can see up until "pause for cancellation" the entire encounter occurred in one continuous flow with no downtime. The passenger even allowed absolutely no opportunity for me to exit the vehicle before opening the door and attempting to load the luggage into the cabin.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Only if you're going to put it into the back window.
> 
> You wouldn't do well here in Texas. Yes, most colds (and flu!) are spread that way. But here, guys shake hands all the freakin' time. With each other especially -- any guy, as long as it's more than an elevator conversation. And with women too, in any professional setting.
> 
> Not as much with Uber. But it still happens.


So your accident does not include the possibility of a rollover? Good thinking.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Good for OP but the way the title read and the story played it, I thought it was one of those call the cops and the pax wait in the car for 2 more hours before the cops show up and force then out. Damn, OP got us.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Smoke said:


> So your accident does not include the possibility of a rollover? Good thinking.


The likelihood of a piece of luggage from the back seat hitting me during a rollover is very remote.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

"Ok, fine, you can have your luggage in the back seat, but you have to sit in the trunk"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Although a dear friend of mine did flip his Porsche 911 on a track and spent a few *months* in the hospital. He said that nobody was quite sure how many times it went end over end, and how many times it turned over sideways.

He doesn't race any more. He said his son and daughter in law have convinced him to not do that any more.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> https://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-sarcasm.html
> 
> Wait, are _YOU_ being sarcastic? Wait, am _I_ being sarcastic?!?!?!?!


It's ok.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Because the rider made to throw the luggage into the backseat before I could even exit the car, but I was able to use my words to ask politely for it to go into the trunk before he could just chuck it into the cabin. The whole scene occurred in seconds.
> 
> Oh here's the passenger.
> Oh the passenger has luggage.
> ...


Downtime: rider texts and you see him walking up with luggage. That is my cue to exit the vehicle and meet the rider at the back to load luggage. I will confirm the name, open my trunk, load the luggage.

Back to entitlement: you as the driver seem to feel the need to have the passenger load the luggage. I know the excuses. At these rates, the rjder can load their own luggage. It's my car and it's my rules. Blah blah.

End result: issues like this.

Solution: get out of the car and load the luggage. It alleviates how and where the luggage is loaded. It also gets the driver out of the car to stretch and burn a few extra calories.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Downtime: rider texts and you see him walking up with luggage. That is my cue to exit the vehicle and meet the rider at the back to load luggage. I will confirm the name, open my trunk, load the luggage.
> 
> Back to entitlement: you as the driver seem to feel the need to have the passenger load the luggage. I know the excuses. At these rates, the rjder can load their own luggage. It's my car and it's my rules. Blah blah.
> 
> ...


Downtime. Rider texts. I don't know that the rider has luggage. Multiple people pass without luggage then rider walks up with luggage. This person reaches for the handle. Trunk is opened. I'm not telepathic, although it's nice you seem to think I am.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Pro-tip:
NEVER. EVER keep your doors open when pax comes out with a luggage or something that belongs in the trunk. Keep your doors locked and pop the trunk. No explanation necessary when pax can’t open the car door. If pax close your trunk with luggage still in tow then drive away and wait for timer, collect cancel and no confrontation.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


All luggages go in the trunk. Peroid.

Maybe not everyone likes anything and everything shoved onto their seats?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't do a ton of hotel or airport pu's but I've never had a pax refuse to put something in the trunk. I do get out and load but that's as much to keep them from damaging bumper as anything else. 

In the OP's case, I would have been tempted to say that "I can't force you out of the car but your suitcase is not going in the back seat" take it out, place on curb, get in and tell him "I'm driving off now, do you want to come with me or keep your suitcase?". Then pull up 10 feet and ask again.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> He did attack RDWRER's sensibility and sense of safety... after a start like that I would be highly concerned with what other questionable stunts such a paxhole would pull down the road.


Seriously. This EXACTLY! I posted earlier I've never really felt the need to own a firearm, but realistically in scenarios like this it'd def be nice knowing hey I'm trained and ready to minimize the potential threats if it goes that way.



KD_LA said:


> Would you want luggage scraping around on your upholstery?? I would not.


Exactly I've let it happen and if they don't tear your seats thankfully you can gurantee the rollers (wheels) have now left some nice dirty streaks.



tohunt4me said:


> I do luggage all the time.
> Seldom results in a tip.
> 
> I get more handshakes than tips.
> ...


Yup! I do it to not have them **** my car up! The few times you don't see bags they just throw shit like gahhh you want to tell them, but FUBER and there the F'in rating drop that comes with it.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber just POURS SENSE OF ENTITLEMENT into thses people while Starving Drivers to Death.
> 
> Add alcohol & the fun begins.


Spot on comment.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> What we should do is if we're taking them to their homes, write down the address, create a thread on here that we'll name "the suppository repository", post the offender's address, and someone else grab a suitcase (preferably with wheels), find a cat liter box that needs to be changed, roll the suitcase around in the cat liter box, bag it up in a trash bag, drive to said perp's house, knock on the door, and then drag the suitcase (garbage bag removed) throughout their house, up on their couch, bed, etc. And when they try to ask you what you're doing, just mumble, "it's ok".


I'm dying literally my type of shit!



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> What's wrong with you? Shame on you,
> 
> He can put it in the back seat if he chooses


We need posters like this #BANNED
Uber doesn't need shills they have plenty extreme pushovers who'll let you do practically anything because Uber, but complete idiots driving for them too.

Please only stay on this forum if you are on the drivers side. Not the pax.



#professoruber said:


> Entitlement is a two way street. Why do drivers feel the need to not even get out there car and load luggage?
> 
> It puzzles me especially when the story starts off describing a entitled rider but the OP seems to be on the entitled side as well.
> 
> Just my personal preference, when I see luggage I exit the vehicle. Two things are accomplished, my fat and old self needs to get out of car and stretch/move and I would prefer to be the one to not throw the luggage into the car.


I always load. Unless it's an rude over entitled express poop pax who is given a free ride by Freebuber



RDWRER said:


> In another car he can.


They can also hit the pookie in the car, toss a couple ole 40' bottles at the elderly couples walking, and "accidentally urinate in your car seats" oh yeah they can do that. They paid for the car right lol ok


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> What's wrong with you? Shame on you,
> 
> He can put it in the back seat if he chooses


Of course you would say that. You're the same person who said you refund pax fares often. You're probably one of those people who apologize for damaging someone's hand when they punch you in the face.

The only choices they get to make are on the app.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2019)

I always, always load the luggage. Sometimes it is painful as hell for me, but I do it anyway because:

1) the first ride that loaded their own luggage before I could even got out of the seat, almost caved in my back chamber hull cover. He threw that heavy piece of shit into my car and then tried to get in the back seat wearing a hiking back pack. I promptly informed him I have no issue leaving him at the airport. He played nice. My size might have more to do with that than my generosity.

2) A "nice young couple" who only had back packs, tried to load their stuff in my back seats. Broken wheel on one and a handle that would not go down on the other. To top it off, when I got the packs finally out of the hatch area, it was buried with cat hair.

3) Even if I was driving a rusted out Ford Pinto, nobody would be putting jack squat into my car. I load it, and it goes into the trunk. I do not need you sneakily trying to take another charger or charger cord out of my car, or trying to lift any other items that maybe visible while you sit in my car as I try to show your other long lost moron twin how to buckle the seats.

4) Tips. I have received many compliments and sizeable tips on that little sign of service alone, but have been stiffed by others who I drop off at a top ranked University here, with 4 stuffed and busting at the zipper bags that feel like they are loaded with cement block. Uber does indeed, give formats of entitlement to some of these hockey pucks.



Christinebitg said:


> The likelihood of a piece of luggage from the back seat hitting me during a rollover is very remote.


Experience and mileage varies from person to person. Having worked with EMS, I can tell you horror stories but, each to their own.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Having worked with EMS, I can tell you horror stories but, each to their own.


My second ex worked in a shock trauma unit in Maryland. The biggest issue there was motorcyclists without helmets.

But as we've said in the industrial settings I've worked in, "if it can happen, it will."

Theres no such thing as "safe." Only safer and less safe. A friend of mine's husband had chemo therapy and beat his cancer into remission. A few days (!) after he got the all clear, he slipped and hit his head, and he died the same day.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

This is the reason why i love my automatic doors in my van. 1 button and he gets no satisfaction of a slam


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"What’s wrong with you? Shame on you,


He can put it in the back seat if he chooses"

NOT in my car. Trunk is for luggage, seats are for passengers. Them's the rules. I have to have room for 4 passengers. Doesn't say anything about luggage.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

TBone said:


> I have to ask why you felt it was necessary to force someone to place their luggage in the trunk? This seems like such a bs problem to bring upon yourself.


As someone who has travelled the world for years there is something I have learned....bed bugs are everywhere.....in the nicest hotels to the nastiest hotels....bed bugs are equal opportunity invaders. Now, if you ever want to learn about them you will see that they can very easily attach to luggage while in a hotel room and that is how they are passed on. Once you have them, it is MAJOR problem. By having passengers put their luggage in the trunk, which is one of the reasons a trunk exists, you are isolating the potential spread of bedbugs. If they put the luggage in side your car the potential to spread to other items in the cabin is high. Then what would stop them from coming into your home. This is real.

Soooo.....not only is it part of the social contract to place luggage in the trunk of a car whether it is a stranger or a friend's car, there is the real issue of bedbugs being transported into your car interior. Lastly, it is out of respect which you, posting this, tells me you lack. You obviously are one of the entitled ones I abhor picking up whether at the airport or elsewhere.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Why were you being such a ***** over the luggage being in the car....since i load and unload everyone luggage them putting it in the car saves me from have to get out at all which it sounds like you dont do anyway



welikecamping said:


> "What's wrong with you? Shame on you,
> 
> He can put it in the back seat if he chooses"
> 
> NOT in my car. Trunk is for luggage, seats are for passengers. Them's the rules. I have to have room for 4 passengers. Doesn't say anything about luggage.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

The picture of the bro on the main page needs to spend some time at the gym - those legs are embarrassing. Never skip leg day at the gym.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Why were you being such a ***** over the luggage being in the car....since i load and unload everyone luggage them putting it in the car saves me from have to get out at all which it sounds like you dont do anyway


Wow. A whole bunch of unfounded assumptions in that post.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Highest percentage i EVER got during a 12 Hour Day of Driving.
> ( i used to do Uber Full Time for nearly 3 years)
> Was 10% Average.
> For Entire Day !
> ...


I used to explain that Uber/Lyft only paid .63 per mile while a passenger was in the car and we aren't paid for mileage to go pick them up. Further, the .54 per mile the IRS finds appropriate for deduction is at a minimum okay and adding that on top of the not being paid for the miles to pick them up, we're not making all that much. After that, I got regular tips.

When people said so-and-so driver said they made thousands per week, I'd say (at least in my town) they were lying and hoping to convince them to drive so they'd get $$$ for sign-ups.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I'd say (at least in my town) they were lying and hoping to convince them to drive so they'd get $$$ for sign-ups.


It's surprising sometimes how well people can recognize BS when you show them the reason for it. 

Dang, where've you been?

C


----------



## Anjay (Sep 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The likelihood of a piece of luggage from the back seat hitting me during a rollover is very remote.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Anjay said:


>


Hahaha, cute.

Do you make d*** sure that every passenger buckles up every time? Those riders are a lot heavier than any luggage.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha, cute.
> 
> Do you make d*** sure that every passenger buckles up every time? Those riders are a lot heavier than any luggage.


Absolutely. My car does NOT move an inch until they are all buckled in. They don't like it, touch shit. Get out and wait for another ride. Having somebody restrained is not only for accidents, but also giving me one last ditch saving point from a PAX being able to freely attack me. If I ever hear that belt unclick, I know something is up and already on the brake.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

I admire your patience. I would have done the hammer throw with their suit case... preferably over a nearby hill if possible.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Smoke said:


> but also giving me one last ditch saving point from a PAX being able to freely attack me. If I ever hear that belt unclick, I know something is up and already on the brake.


Oh, you mean like someone who needs to scratch her butt?

Or don't you think that a potential murderer knows how to undo a seat belt silently?

Or that he couldnt do it quickly while you're pulling up to a stoplight?


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Had a pax this morning that made me think of this post. Pull into an affluent neighborhood and (as a I always do) assume it’s an airport drop off. Sure enough he leaves his house with luggage. I pop the trunk and go back to open it for him. He says, “I’ll just keep it in the cabin.”
I respond with a polite, “It’s better for my upholstery if it goes in the trunk.”
“Oh, that makes sense, okay.”
No problem.


----------

